# الشبع الروحى



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أبريل 2013)

*الشبع الروحى

بِاسْمِكَ أَرْفَعُ يَدَيَّ، كَمَا مِنْ شَحْمٍ وَدَسَمٍ تَشْبَعُ نَفْسِي، وَبِشَفَتَيْ الابْتِهَاجِ يُسَبِّحُكَ فَمِي مز 63: 4، 5


فى الشبع الروحي
=======++++=======


لا يمكن للإنسان أن يحيا فى ظل النجاح والسعادة وتتابع الإنتصارات على مستوى الحياة عموما بعيدا ممارساته الدائمة لما يجعله فى شبع روحي ، كما لا يتصور أن يكون للإنسان القدرة على الإنتقال من مجد إلى مجد فى الحياة فى ظل تجاهل دور الشبع الروحي فى هذا الإنتقال ، ومن ثم لا غنى عن الشبع الروحي لكل من يرجو سلاما وإنتصارا وسعادة فى حياته ، وهو ما سوف نوضحه في السطور التالية :

+ الشبع الروحي لا يكون فقط سببا فى سعادة وسلام الداخل ، بل ومجد الخارج أيضا ، وهذا يعنى أن سعادة الإنسان عموما تكمن فى شبعه كل حين بالرب ، أى بالوجود فى حضرته كل حين ، بقراءة كلمته والعمل بها رغم كل الظروف ، بالتأمل فى صفاته والتسبيح لإسمه بلا إنقطاع ..

+ كذبوا الذين راحوا يقولون بأن الشبع الروحي لا يخدم وقت المحنة والتجربة أو أنه لا يساهم فى إنقاذ النفس وقت تعرضها للضغوط من الخارج والداخل ، فمن ذا الذى يقدر أن ينكر دور الشبع الروحي فى حياة داود فى إنقاذه من مطاردات ومحاولات شاول الشريرة من أجل قتله ؟ ومن يقدر أن ينكر دور الشبع الروحي فى حياة الطوباوي بولس الذى جعله فى ثبات وفرح ، بل فى نمو ومثابرة رغم كل التجارب والمخاطر التى واجهها ابان كرازته ؟ 

+ لا يمكن أن يتأتى الشبع الروحي للإنسان بعيدا عن الصلاة ، بل محبة الصلاة ، إذ هى سر كل شبع حقيقي وسلام دائم ، وما أحوج الإنسان لمعرفة إنه إن إمتلأ قلبه شبعا بالرب فى الصلاة سهل عليه الوصول إلى كل ما يرجوه و ما يستحيل الوصول إليه ، وإن فشل فى ذلك أدركه الفشل فى شتي جوانب الحياة ، إذ قد فشل في اقتناء القوة والحكمة والمؤازرة التى من فوق ..

+ إن لم يوجد فيك الشبع الدائم بالمسيح فسوف يوجد فيك كل إشتياق للباطل والعدم والفساد ..

+ اشبع روحيا بكلمة الرب ، وثق فى قول السيد " ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان, بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله." مت 4:4 .. 

+ بالشبع الروحي يتحدي الإنسان كل عثرة وخطية ، إذ أن الذى إمتلأ بالروح هو الأقدر على مقاومة إبليس والنصرة فى معترك الجهاد ضد الخطية و نداءات الشيطان..


+ الشبع الروحي هو أحد تعابير القلب النقي والنفس العفيفة والفكر المنشغل بالأمور المقدسة ، وكلما زاد هذ الشبع تأصلا ونموا كلما كان ذا تأثير عجيب فى حياة الإنسان وحياة الاخرين أيضا .. 


+ الشبع الروحي يحصن الإنسان من الخوف والقلق والإضطراب ، وبدونه تصير النفس فريسة لكل ما يفقدها سلامها ورجاؤها وقوتها ..


+ الشبع الروحي لا يتأتى للإنسان الذى يجهل دور التسبيح فى نجاح الحياة الروحية ، فمع التسبيح الشبع بالرب والإمتلاء من صفاته ، وبعيدا عن التسبيح يُحرم الإنسان من كل شبع حقيقي ويكون عرضة لكل تعب وفشل وإنكسار ..

+ الشبع الروحي يحتاج لمزيد من التغصب ولمزيد من التعود ، وهذا ما يؤول إلى مزيد من التمييز ومزيد من التفوق ..

+ الشبع الروحي يملأ أعماق الإنسان من القناعة والتعفف ، وبدونه ستمتلأ أعماق الإنسان من الطمع و الميل الردىء لكل ما هو باطل وفاسد وشرير ..

+ الشبع الروحي هو الوسيلة الأكثر فاعلية لتقديس فكر وقلب وضمير ومشاعر الإنسان ، وبدونه لا يمكن للإنسان أن يصل إلى قداسة الحياة والسيرة ومجد العيش فى ظل بركات الحياة حسب والإنجيل ..

+ مع الشبع الروحي القدرة على رفض الخطية ومقاومة كل الأفكار الشريرة وإفتضاح خطط الشيطان ، إذ يأتى الشبع الروحي ومعه المزيد من الإفراز والحكمة والإيمان ، الأمور التى تساهم كثيرا فى النصرة واليقظة والتدقيق ، ومن ثم الوصول إلى الهدف ..

+ الشبع الروحي كفيل بان ينقل الإنسان من مجد إلى مجد ومن قوة إلى قوة ومن حياة يملأها الضعف والفساد والفشل والفراغ إلى حياة مباركة تملأها القوة والسعادة والإنتصارات ..

صديقي ، ليتك تشبع بالرب وتتلذذ به ، لأنه حينئذ ستتغير حياتك إلى الأفضل وحينئذ تري مجد الله فى كل اعمالك .. لك القرار والمصير !!*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أبريل 2013)

*+  لا يمكن أن يتأتى الشبع الروحي للإنسان بعيدا عن الصلاة ، بل محبة الصلاة ،  إذ هى سر كل شبع حقيقي وسلام دائم ، وما أحوج الإنسان لمعرفة إنه إن إمتلأ  قلبه شبعا بالرب فى الصلاة سهل عليه الوصول إلى كل ما يرجوه و ما يستحيل  الوصول إليه ، وإن فشل فى ذلك أدركه الفشل فى شتي جوانب الحياة ، إذ قد فشل  في اقتناء القوة والحكمة والمؤازرة التى من فوق ..

اكييييد عجبني موضوع الشبع الروحي 
كالعاده بدون مجامله 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
 *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *+  لا يمكن أن يتأتى الشبع الروحي للإنسان بعيدا عن الصلاة ، بل محبة الصلاة ،  إذ هى سر كل شبع حقيقي وسلام دائم ، وما أحوج الإنسان لمعرفة إنه إن إمتلأ  قلبه شبعا بالرب فى الصلاة سهل عليه الوصول إلى كل ما يرجوه و ما يستحيل  الوصول إليه ، وإن فشل فى ذلك أدركه الفشل فى شتي جوانب الحياة ، إذ قد فشل  في اقتناء القوة والحكمة والمؤازرة التى من فوق ..
> 
> اكييييد عجبني موضوع الشبع الروحي
> كالعاده بدون مجامله
> ...



شكراااااااااا لمرورك يا واد :99:


----------

